# Timber



## Resica (Aug 10, 2011)

S.E. Pa. black phase Timber Rattler. I've never seen a rattlesnake in S.E. Pennsylvania. First for everything.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Aug 10, 2011)

Let me start by saying that I hate those things (along with all venomous snakes). But I will admit, that is a beautiful, and very unique animal. I would absolutely love to get a skin off of one like that to mount. Great pics.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 11, 2011)

I have never seen a timber with that color phase. I would have added a little more color to him and it would have been  RED.


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2011)

I didn't realize the pics weren't any better  until I put them on the computer. I never take enough photos. No good pics of the rattles either.


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow, never seen one in black phase. A beautiful snake.


----------



## USMC0321 (Aug 11, 2011)

Where was the pic taken? I used to live in East Stroudsburg, PA


----------



## tony2001577 (Aug 11, 2011)

cool pitcures ... they gave me chills, hate those things !


----------



## Big Doe Down (Aug 11, 2011)

That is pretty cool! Got me thinking, A couple weeks ago I was riding the frm on my four wheeler and saw a four-foot, dark colored snake in the middle of the woods. Could they have these colors in middle GA? Cause if they can, it might have been one.


----------



## Resica (Aug 11, 2011)

USMC0321 said:


> Where was the pic taken? I used to live in East Stroudsburg, PA



North side of Blue Mt. over the Berks County line in Schuylkill County.


----------



## lilbassinlady (Aug 11, 2011)

WOW, We have plenty of them in South Ga.  Timber and Diamond Backs!!  Don't like either one of em!  Great Pics!


----------



## Hoss (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty snake as long as I've got lots of lens.  Good shots.

Hoss


----------



## Melissa (Aug 11, 2011)

Awesome capture Resica!


----------



## quinn (Aug 11, 2011)

very cool captures!beautiful snake!


----------



## Wolf'n (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow, he's a beauty!  I can see why they go darker in the northern climbs with the colder and longer winters they need to warm up faster when the sun comes out.  Great pics.  About how long was he?


----------



## Resica (Aug 13, 2011)

Wolf'n said:


> Wow, he's a beauty!  I can see why they go darker in the northern climbs with the colder and longer winters they need to warm up faster when the sun comes out.  Great pics.  About how long was he?



He might have been around  40".


----------



## Resica (Aug 13, 2011)

We have yellow phase rattlers too.


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks well fed!  That'd make some fine chili!

Oh - good shots too!


----------



## rip18 (Aug 14, 2011)

I really like that black phase, but the yellow is a beauty too!


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 14, 2011)

That black one is as purty a rattlesnake as I`ve ever seen. I`ve never seen that color phase down here. Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Resica (Aug 15, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> That black one is as purty a rattlesnake as I`ve ever seen. I`ve never seen that color phase down here. Thanks for the picture!



Thanks Nic.


----------



## donald-f (Aug 16, 2011)

I did not think they had that many rattlesnakes in Pa.


----------



## dwhee87 (Aug 17, 2011)

My brother ran across a 5-ft timber in upstate NY last weekend on a jogging trail. Just layin' out sunning itself.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Aug 19, 2011)

I love it when snakes get shot with a camera and not a gun. Cool pictures!


----------



## Resica (Aug 25, 2011)

donald-f said:


> I did not think they had that many rattlesnakes in Pa.



Plenty of them in the nortern tier.


----------



## PaDawg (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope you're also known as Clermont on HPA.  Otherwise somebody's a thief on there.


----------

